# Info par produktiem >  Op ampi no Argus

## ddff

Peekshnji ievajadzeejaas dazhus quad op ampus dip14 korpusaa. Protams, ka uz vietas ne Burrbrown, ne Analog Devices neviens netur, tachu Argus raksta, ka shiem esot TI TLC 274, bet cena liekas aizdomiiga. Vai ir kaadam bijushi piedziivojumi ar opampiem no Argus? Man ir bijushi jociigi tranzistori, kas bija apziimeeti kaa ST, tachu visi kaa viens uzlidoja kosmosaa. Nav laika liidziigiem eksperimentiem shoreiz.

ddff

----------


## M_J

Regulāri izmantoju "Argusā" pirktus LM2902, LM2904 opampus, LM393 komparatorus. Strādājuši ir visi. Tiesa, man tie pielietojumi tādi, ka nekādas īpašas prasības pret šamējiem nav, nulles dreifs, trokšņi un citi smalkumi īpaši neinteresē, tāpēc par to nekā nemācēšu pateikt.

----------


## ddff

shiem e-veikals uz goda- rakstiits, ka uz vietas ir TLC274CP (OPAMP 4x CMOS 3-16V LP LN DIP14), zvanu un saku, ka tas nav DIP14, vai arii nav CP, jo shis apziimee TSSOP. Viirelis ies skatiities, atnaak un zinjo- ne tas, ne tas, esot TS274CN.
Nu labi, mana aplikaacija primitiiva, paaris ZF zemas impedances buferi, bet kaadam citam vareetu buut kritiski ...

ddff

----------


## kaspich

http://www.elgertagroup.com/lv

daudz kas no Analog Devices, IXYS, u.c. lietaam ir uz vietas  :: 

Farnell: +5Euro par piegaadi un 24h laikaa buus Riigaa, ar garantiju.

----------

